# Setting a cron job to delete log files



## ESelf (Feb 27, 2012)

I have received a few emails from my server provider concerning my drive space being at critical levels. A sample message is: Drive Critical: /dev/mapper/SysVolGroup-LogVolRoot (/) is 95% full

I'm interested in setting up a cron job to delete old log files every week (or day) but can't come up with the actual command to run. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Emily,

I an not sure if you are familiar with how cron works. I would start with having a look at Cron - Quick Reference. Also, what experience do you have with linux?


----------



## ESelf (Feb 27, 2012)

I have put in cron jobs into our server in the past but the command line was always given to me - I just had to adjust the timing of the it on my own. Also, I have very little experience with linux.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

If you tell me what you want done I can tell you what to enter, and where. If that will work easier for you.


----------

